# Think my Horse has Barrel Horse Conformation?



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

This is my 4 year old QH-Paint mare, Impressive N/N, and King bred and an average running speed of about 40 if not faster. She is athletic and and loves to run barrels and she cuts them TIGHT. She IS narrow chested however so she is able to cross over really well. She has long back legs and she pop up on her back legs real nice, and she reaches out with her front legs. 
Jewels is 15 hands. Also very quick and catty.

Do you thing she could be a barrel horse prospect? Please say what you do and don't like about her conformation!  Thanks everyone!

Sorry for her feet, she is WAY past overdue and my farriers are booked until this Tuesday. I have been trying to get her feet back up, and my Mom isn't helping.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't see the pictures. Try uploading them to photobucket or using the paperclip to "Attach" the pictures instead.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

Darn! It won't let me :/ How do I post pictures to my thread? I'll have to make a new one..


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

Woops Sorry.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

Jewels photo 2


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

Jewels photo 3


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

Jewels photo 4


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She's very pretty. I am in no mind to be giving out confo critiques this late, but from a barrel racer's pov, I think the heart has so much more to do with anything than the conformation. If she has the heart to run and loves the barrels, you have your answer.Her pasterns look good, so I think she'd hold up well to a speed event with no problems. Again...no sleep = bad time giving a confor critque. lol


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> She's very pretty. I am in no mind to be giving out confo critiques this late, but from a barrel racer's pov, I think the heart has so much more to do with anything than the conformation. If she has the heart to run and loves the barrels, you have your answer.Her pasterns look good, so I think she'd hold up well to a speed event with no problems. Again...no sleep = bad time giving a confor critque. lol


Thank you so much!  She really does have the heart, as soon as she sees the barrels even if she sees only one she wants to run around it, her ears perk and she gets really excited! I appreciate that, thank you once again.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks a little finely built in the lower half of her legs, but I don't think it will hold her back too much. I'm not super good on confo critiques but being a barrel racer I feel obligated xD 

I think that since she has the heart I would pattern her and see what she can do. There is nothing blaringly wrong with her. I think she's pretty cute myself. Any horse can run levels, but it's the heart and training that decides what caliber they can run at.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

My barrel gelding was 14.2 and nothing like the huge horses everyone else rode at the playdays. He was so awkward compared. But he had an amazing heart and would run the others into the dirt.Note: This barbwire pasture is not my pasture, it was a temporary enclosure after they moved him on a river barge from a flood after the hurricanes.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> She looks a little finely built in the lower half of her legs, but I don't think it will hold her back too much. I'm not super good on confo critiques but being a barrel racer I feel obligated xD
> 
> I think that since she has the heart I would pattern her and see what she can do. There is nothing blaringly wrong with her. I think she's pretty cute myself. Any horse can run levels, but it's the heart and training that decides what caliber they can run at.


Thank you for the compliment on my horse!  She is really fine in her legs, I use splint boots etc. all the protection to keep her safe! Hopefully, she worries me at times! I appreciate your critique.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> My barrel gelding was 14.2 and nothing like the huge horses everyone else rode at the playdays. He was so awkward compared. But he had an amazing heart and would run the others into the dirt.Note: This barbwire pasture is not my pasture, it was a temporary enclosure after they moved him on a river barge from a flood after the hurricanes.


Wow he is stunning, I love him...I can't tell too much on his size but his muscles give him away!  That gives me some encouragement, everyone always runs my horse into the dirt, calling her a "bag of bones", I showed at a small race against some friends, and as it turns out she beat everyone by a few extra seconds. I want to go jackpot, and I have a barrel trainer, I just have to work up the courage to take my little mare there, for fear they're just going to make fun of her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

On size, don't let anyone tell you a small horse can't do it. My main mare, Selena, is a whopping 13.3hh and she has been on the barrel pattern for three months and is running 3D times. xD She was a finished reiner before that though so she caught on pretty fast.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 11, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> On size, don't let anyone tell you a small horse can't do it. My main mare, Selena, is a whopping 13.3hh and she has been on the barrel pattern for three months and is running 3D times. xD She was a finished reiner before that though so she caught on pretty fast.


WOAH!! 13 hands?! That is amazing!


----------

